# Animal Antics  -  Interesting Facts & Oddities...



## SmoothSeas (Dec 4, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 197375​


Awww, poor guy was bored in captivity.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 6, 2021)

Jonathan is the oldest known living terrestrial animal in the world. He came to life in 1832 and is currently 187 years old. He has lived through WW1 and WW2, the Russian Revolution, seven monarchs on the British throne, and 39 US presidents...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 6, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 17, 2021)

Pufferfish release a toxin when they puff out that is meant to impair the attacker, so they can safely escape. Ironically, this doesn’t work on dolphins in the same way.. it actually gets them high. So they purposely inflate them and pass them around to their dolphin friends for fun.


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 4, 2022)

​


----------



## Lara (Mar 7, 2022)

Most Unbelievable Animal Moments Ever Caught on Camera


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 9, 2022)

​


----------



## Pappy (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2022)

Lara said:


> Most Unbelievable Animal Moments Ever Caught on Camera


This was truly fascinating @Lara. Thanks for posting!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 17, 2022)

​


----------

